# [SOLVED] no coretemp module in > gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r5

## painteru

Hi!

I want to have the coretemp module for lm_sensor but I can't find  <M> Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor in Device Drivers  ---> Hardware Monitoring support  ---> .

What happened with this module? 

Thank you!

----------

## rufnut

maybe you forgot to make oldconfig  when upgrading and it hid the module?

```
modinfo coretemp.ko

filename:       coretemp.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Intel Core temperature monitor

author:         Rudolf Marek <r.marek@assembler.cz>

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload modversions

```

seems ok here?

----------

## painteru

Well, I have never used # make oldconfig ... 

But I don't see how can disappear an kernel option because it is not used oldconfig command option. It never happened before.

...

So, I just tried a fresh make menuconfig and ... well,  <M> Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor   is there.

Curious... I hadn't such problems before.

Thank you.

A bit later edit:

Well, I have discovered why that I initially post was happened :

- in fact my initial fault was that I haven't checked this option : [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers  .

Many option in kernel will not be available having that option unchecked

Cheers!

----------

